# 4 day fishing trip results and pics



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well Anthony and I made one hell of a trip out of it. We did like we said and hit kents narrows thursday night till 10 pm. Caught a few dinks and one that went a little over 17 in on storm and topwater yozuris. Proceeded to choptank to catch some spot for the rt 50 bridge. Fished there till 1230 in the am and only caught 5 spot and 3 perch. Went to rt 50 bridge and piddled around trying to cast net more bait. Wind was HOWLING. Upwards of 30 to 40 mph! A guy came off the bridge and said he caught a 36 in and a 33 in striper within the last hour and he was using live spot for bait. We immediately headed out to the bridge. Within 3 minutes Anthony hooked into one that nearly took him and his pole over the bridge!! After a 5 minute fight we netted it and it was a 29 in striper at aproximately 10 lbs!!!!! Our first keeper on our first bait! (28in minimum in ocean waters on rockfish) Within the next hour Anthony also pulled in a nice 24 in rockfish that went about 6 lbs. I didn't get anything. Quit about 430 in the morning and took a two hour nap and woke up and tog fished the bridge. Anthony and I caught a few in the 13 1/2 in range but no keepers. Caught at least 10 tog in over 2 hours. Went to AI and got my permit. Went to the orv and set up shop. Wind was a constant 40 mph and blowing that sand everywhere. Surf was huge and very strong current. We used 6 oz sputnik weights and had to really dig wires into sand to make them hold. I fished AI very hard for at least 8 hours to no avail. Had many bite offs on my bait(only heads left, probably sharks) But nothing more serious than a few hard bites. I ended up wading up to my chest in water to get a decent cast out. The water was COLD and it was COLD outside on top of the wind and rain. We packed it up and headed out disapointed. Headed back to the rt 50 bridge with 15 live spot caught in the back bays of AI. Wind was HOWLING again when we got there around 1230 in the morning. And with our first bait I caught a nice 27 in rock around 8 lbs! About 2 in the morning had a nice run of rockfish. Anthony pulled in a nice 30 in rockfish around 12 lbs! And I pulled in another 27 in around 8 lbs. A few 24's and 26's were also caught by Anthony and I. Called it quits at about 430 again and took another 2 hour nap. It rained pretty heavy while we rested. Woke up and tog fished the bridge again. This time different results. NADA! No bites! Rain made water really muddy. We tried for about 2 hours to no avail. Packed up and headed for IRI. Got there around 11 in the morning to see it PACKED! A person on every rock tog fishing. Squeezed into a spot and proceeded to catch only a few small togs but no keepers. Saw a lot of keepers caught all around us. The bite slowed about an hour and a half later and we called it quits there. Headed back to AI to the back bays to catch some more spot for livelining at the rt 50 bridge. Caught about 5 spot and many perch looking fish(looked like a cross between a perch and a trout, very weird) Also caught a 5 in speckled sea trout off of bloodworms. Anthony broke out the cast net and got a few cob mullet for bait also. Left there around 7 pm and stopped and picked up a dozen eels for bait also. Started fishing the bridge at about 830 pm and again on our first bait I caught a nice 24 in rockfish at about 5 lbs. Anthony caught a little(comparable to the others!) 22 in striper within the first hour. Many hours go by with nothing happening. We both ended up taking naps on the concrete for about an hour. At about 2 in the morning Anthony gets a nice 26in striper at about 7 lbs. A few minutes later he puts the only live cob mullet left on and has a huge fish on. After another short fight I net him and realize that he is a lot heavier than anyone we had before. Got him to the deck to see a MONSTER 33in striper at 15 lbs!!!!(weighed him) We were seiked! We didn't have any more bites so we threw on a few 6 in storms after we saw a guy pull in a nice 30 in striper off of them. For the next hour we caught a few 20 to 24 in stripers. I had one that was 20 in and completely swallowed my 6 in storm!! Anthony had a 22in striper that wouldn't let go of his storm even after Anthony tried to explain to the fish that it wasn't real, it was only rubber! Called it a night at 5 in the morning and took another nap but this one was 3 hours long! Headed to IRI to meet up with Manayunk Jake to tog fish the rocks. Our charter got canceled due to high winds(30 to 40 kts) and 10 to 15 ft waves out at sea. Really sucked! Was looking forward to that trip. Anthony and I started fishing around 930 in the morning and he proceeded to pull 2 keeper tog(14 1/2 and 16 in) in a row as soon as we got there. Again place was packed. MJ and his buddy Ed got there around 1230 in the afternoon and we all proceeded to catch a few undersized tog, along with losing many that were most likely keepers. Anthony and I packed it in at 3 pm and called it a weekend. And what a weekend it was. I didn't catch a single keeper but I caught many a nice fish, uping my personal best on rockfish with length and weight! Had a great time watching and helping Anthony pull in his nice keepers. All you anglers out there talking about "Co-anglers of the month" should rethink because my vote is for Anthony as the ANGLER OF THE MONTH for sure! Tight Lines All!


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

looks like you guys nad alot of funbut a very long weekend. nice pics and great report.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks fisherman it was fun and can't wait to do it again! More pics are coming!


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

wish i could have gone but wife would kill me if i went on a 4 day fishing trip.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Now THAT is a report! It's posts like this that turn this place into a real fishing community.

You guys are hard core!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I know what you are saying fisherman8876. I was once married and felt your pain. Now I am divorced and have all the time in the world!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Sand Flea! I appreciate you having this place where we can all share our fishing adventures. This place is like my second home. I am sure it is like that for a few us. One more pic to go!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Way to go Warriors. Some very excellent stripers. How did you guys net the 33"er? I don't think I've ever had a trip like that. Absolutely outstanding.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Anthony brought his dropnet. The wind was blowing so hard and the current was so strong that we had to tie on 3 12oz sinkers around it just to be able to manuver it.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man looking at those pics I need some work on editing them. Very blurry sorry guys. Camera is still very new to me, even though I have dropped it twice already! doh! Hat are you out there? Need your help buddy, tired of pics looking so crappy.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It was a great trip. I was trying hard to get Jason his first coastal keeper rock but it wasn't in the books. We were doing the same thing, I just kept getting lucky. Maybe next time. Jason forgot to mention that I saw someone catch a 20 inch black drum on the bridge on some peelers. Only one I saw. I wish that we could have had some decent weather so Assateague would have been better. It would have been nice to get a few drum and shark pics in but still can't complain. Hey Sandflea, I appreciate the nice words of encouragement. Are we really hardcore, or are we just crazy? Probably a little of both.  I may be fished out for a little while. Besides, it's quality time with the girlfriend for a while to make up being away for so long. On the bridge, live bait was working so good, except for eels. We couldn't buy a hit on them, at least actually taking the bait. We may have been getting a few hits on them, but never took the bait. That 33 incher tied for my longest but is my heaviest ever. Jason never netted a fish with a drop net before thursday, and was netting them like a pro by saturday night. He sure picks things up quick. Anyway a great trip with great company.
-Anthony


----------



## jayallday01 (Feb 9, 2002)

Nice fish!! Where the hell were you guys at when I was stationed at Andrews? Now I am in Hawaii and the shore fishing ain't that great. Good job, fellas.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason...How many megs is your camera and at what resolution are you taking the pixs? Try using the FINE resolution even though it takes more memory and you get less shots per card. If you're using the RED EYE feature make sure you hold the camera still through both flashes. Keep practicing. At least you're posting pixs. I'm still sending mine to Hat to post. If you pixs look clear on your monitor it may be the the web sites problem. Just a thought.

Catman.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Great job guys and like I said in another post I so glad someone can have a 4 day fishing trip,one day I just going to do the same thing and face the music later. Again I love reading post like yours and the pics are just added to a great story.


----------



## TonyG (Sep 15, 2002)

Fl and JASON good job guys, that has to be the best Fishing report ever. And thinks for the pics they made my day.
Bent Rods


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Reloaded the pics again and they should look a lot clearer. Thanks Hat for helping me out. All my pics should be a lot better from now on!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well it seems it is still a work in progress


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

let try this again


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

one more


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

two


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

three


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

four


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

five


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

six


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

seven


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

eight


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

nine


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ten


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Much better! Thanks again Hat for the help with my camera. I will keep working(and reading)at it.


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Spot are getting harder and harder to find. You guys ever use eels on the Choptank? They stay alive for awhile, but they've always been hit-or-miss for me: in some areas the stripers love them but in others they won't touch 'em.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah we tried eels at the 50 bridge and didn't get anything more than a few bites. I have never tried them at the choptank but maybe Anthony has. I personally have never caught anything off of eels yet. I know they work but like you said they are hit and miss depending on whether they want them or not.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

FLF and Anthony, you guys slept on the Rt 50 bridge? Didn't the cars and bus driving by bother you at all? What side were you guys fishing or were you towards the middle? Nice catches btw.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah you would think right, but we were too tired to notice. People were driving by honking their horns and revving their engines all through the night. Was kind of annoying but when I took a nap I just sat against the fence on the concrete and was out. My butt hurt and my legs fell asleep but the nap felt pretty good We were fishing near the draw bridge on both sides of road depending on the tides.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Wow, you guys are warriors. Sleeping inches away from cars and buses and still catching fish  . Hope you guys hook up with the big one soon. With all that effort, you're bound to catch a trophy this fall.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I am looking to break in to the 30in category here soon and maybe if I try hard enough this fall I might be able to get to the 40's too


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I hope you guys don't think that we meant to sleep on the bridge. We just kinda nodded off. I consider the 33 incher a trophy, but wouldn't mind a 40 incher. I don't know how when I plan on hitting the bridge again, maybe next month or maybe when Axon comes back to town, Jason can show him what to do  .
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

When Ed and I caught up to Anthony and Jason at IRI they looked pretty beat up, just sort of hanging on the railing staring at the water. As soon as I had my first hit, they were right back out on the rocks fishing. I started working the rocks and found a little hole, but the surrounding rocks broke my line after each hook-up. I hadn't respooled for tog, and was still using the 17 lb test I put on this Spring. Tried to spool some 50 lb Ande over the 17 lb test, but it had too much "memory" for the little spool on the Shimano Baitrunner and would just run off in big loops. In the meantime Anthony and Jason started homing in on the rocks, and pulled a few shorts in (including one 13.75 incher.) Water started moving too damn fast and everyone sort of gave up. Jason and Anthony decided to leave, I snapped a pic of Anthony's two keeper tog, and we wished them a safe trip home.

An hour later I felt the urge, and not wanting to be banned from another state for public urination, I headed for the restroom. I look over towards the parking lot and see Jason and Anthony still packing to lead. They must have had 24 rods strapped to the top of the SUV, with another dozen waiting to be bungeed down (I figure 30 belonged to Jason.) The cooler with the fish was still on the ground. I think Jason bungeed himself to the roof, and Anthony was too tired to free him. I waved goodbye (again) and headed back to the inlet.

Now, if there are four tides a day roughly six hours apart, then there should be four periods of slack water. Ed and I arrived around noon, and the water was heading out then. At 6:00 PM it was still moving out. The tide slowed enough by 6:30 so I could get in a couple of casts and nab three throwbacks in the 10-12 inch range. The fellow next to me was having a little faster action on sand fleas, but still no keepers (although one was big enough to be measured before being thrown back.) Ed had given up and was walking towards the beach looking for "talent" (young hot babes) after one girl put on a good show showering at the rest rooms (unfortunately, her hubby yelled at her to "cover up" because he caught me and Ed gauking.) On his return Ed reported one girl in a bikini, and a few surfer chicks in tight wet suits. When I lost my 12th rig, I called it quits (just as the sun went down.) IRI looked like it had potential, and I saw some nice tog landed above us on the outer curve of the jetty. But I don't think it'll become part of our regular rotation.

Ed and I headed back to the Econo Lodge. I wondered what Jason and Anthony would have paid for a hot shower and a comfortable bed 15 minutes from the IRI parking lot. Youth may give you stamina, but it takes a lifetime of cold wet nights and seemingly endless drives to make you appreciate the little comforts....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You a funny guy Jake  . Me and Jason were trying to organize everything for the long journey home. It did take us a lot longer than we thought it would, probably because we were so exhausted. Too bad you couldn't get into any keepers. I probably saw at least a dozen and a half keepers and several nice fish. That place can get packed very easily. I have no clue when I plan on hitting IRI again, but hope to before the year is over. I sent an e-mail to the Captain of the grizzly but he said that he had no weekends or even fridays open in Nov. He had dec 20 open. I e-mailed another Captain to see if he had any weekend dates in november. Once I get some more info I will post on the boating board.
-Anthony


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

great post guys..looks like ya'll had a blast.....where did ya'll sleep at?camper? tent?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ummm.....mostly in my vehicle except for the 1 hour nap on the concrete at the 50 bridge


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Woo-Hoo we got our pics in the gallery. I always wanted to have a pic in the gallery. Hopefully we can get some more in there.
-Anthony


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

Here's another pic to add to the collection....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings again, Anthony!

Dang, that came out fuzzy..... I have the hard copy, plus pics of you and you're dad from the Chessie Charter. Just email me your snail mail address....

Yo Jason, if you want hard copies, let me know...


----------

